# Moving to Dubai



## rain3 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, My boyfriend is thinking of moving to dubai from canada but he has a criminal record for drinking and driving, will this stop him from entering the country or gettin a work visa?


----------



## rain3 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Criminal Record*

Can you move to dubai to work if you have a criminal record for drinking and driving thats 3 years old?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have a definitive answer to your query. Have you thought of contacting the British Embassy for advice?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I replied to your other thread, I wrongly assumed you/your partner were British! Make enquiries with the Canadian or UAE Embassies for clarification on this matter. I'd hate to give legal advice that was incorrect.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

To complete a work permit for certain positions, finger prints are taken and the police do a credit check.


----------



## lovebug (Sep 7, 2008)

before you actually think of making the move, be sure that this is where you want to come. it is very different from canada & can perhaps be a bit daunting if you're not prepared for it.


----------

